# Bolero habitation door handle.



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

Good morning, 

I collected my Bolero 724 FB in mid March and within a week I noticed the habitation door handle was 'sloppy' and pulled out at 45 degrees instead of perpendicular to the side of the MH..
I reported it to the dealer and 2/3 weeks later a replacement arrived. As I was away it was fitted a few weeks later. 
The Service Manager told me the fitter was having problems and it was no better than the original but later told me they had managed to adjust it and it appeared OK.
The MH has not been used since and kept on the drive. Once a day I usually check the vehicle and yesterday noticed the handle is developing the same problem.
Has any other Swift owner had the same problem?
On to the dealer next week.


----------

